# Dont hate the Playa,,,Hate the Game!!!!



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

Looky here,,dont be mad cause i be the best fisherman,,,shorty needs to stop being so jelous cause i got all the tecniques to catch plenty of reds and brim,,aint no needs to gets mad when you fish as long as i do,, you could be the best too,,thats why i am nominated to be angler of the month,,,im giving a seminar next week if yall would like to attend,,,its free,,,just want to share the knowlege with yall,,,show yall how to hook up one of those pickled sausages texas rig style,,,always good to hear from freinds,,yall be cool,Drop Duh Bomb Son!!!!,,,R.


----------



## stella5000 (Jun 20, 2004)

i needed a laugh


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Killerwhale, I'm not sure if I want the star of Malibu's Most Wanted to be the angler of the month.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think we should rename him Toadfish myself, just as annoying and probably just as attractive. Where's the Flea when we need a swift kick to someone's IP address?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*Spelling lesson*

It's BREAM not BRIM. My 3 year old can catch BREAM why should that impress the REAL ANGLERS on this board?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I don't know if this whole thing was intentional or not, but this is the funniest thread I've read in a long time.

KillerWhale, you need one of two things: a career in comedy or a remedial English class.

Word.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Remedial ENGLISH? That guy cant even get his EBONICS right!! It's "DA" Bomb not "DUH" Bomb DUH


----------



## Big Bill (Dec 31, 2004)

*some of you will get this*

I guess we should name him TGM......The Ghetto Maudu.......


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Oh so thats what..........*

EBONICS sounds like..........Cool.....NOT!!!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

KillerWhale said:


> Looky here,,dont be mad cause i be the best fisherman,,,shorty needs to stop being so jelous cause i got all the tecniques to catch plenty of reds and brim,,aint no needs to gets mad when you fish as long as i do,, you could be the best too,,thats why i am nominated to be angler of the month,,,im giving a seminar next week if yall would like to attend,,,its free,,,just want to share the knowlege with yall,,,show yall how to hook up one of those pickled sausages texas rig style,,,always good to hear from freinds,,yall be cool,Drop Duh Bomb Son!!!!,,,R.


I wasn't going to say anything, but since I'm not the only one....WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT? I have been unable to make any sense of anything you have ever posted, and I'm an educated SOB....

If this an attempt at some kind of humor, then you have missed with me....If this is how you really communicate, you are gonna have bad luck on P&S......

In my opinion, either make some sense or be gone.........


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*stand back*

I can read and understand ebonics and all other like/types of jargon.

He is happy that he has been nominated for angler of the month. He has rose up in the world since he first got here (the board). His confidence is great. He is happy that someone has noticed that he has an innate fishing skill and employs various techniques. He will be willing to share his vast knowledge of bream fishing and the more exotic species. He will help anyone who wants to fill his freezer or fish for the fun of it.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Yeah, well...problem is he wasn't nominated for anything. Just started bragging.

But thanks for the translation. Maybe I should start a Goof of The Month contest...

(still laughing--this thread cracks me up)


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

welcome to P&S ghetto!! and expert bream fishin takes skill if you dont get the worm right he dont wiggle right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stella5000 (Jun 20, 2004)

best thread ever


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*This is interesting*

After reading this (and a couple other posts by our elequent friend here) I decidee to see what he has had to say in the past. It seems since his first post in Feb. 2005 he came off as a regular guy,new to Titusville,looking for some advice. Sometime between late Feb. and mid Mar. he must have fallen off a pier and hit his head real hard. I cant see any other explanation for it. Maybe he got hit with a sinker who knows. I is DAMN FUNNY, I mean it almost seems fake.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mercury poisioning from eating too many mackeral? Or maybe the real guy doesn't know his 10 year old kid is playing gangsta wannabe on his computer.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

the cat is whack!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

*He's tha Miggida Migggida Miggada Mack Daddy!*

It looks like he started posting at the end of Feb up through the beginning of April. Then he had a six month hiatus, during which time he was abducted by aliens in their pimp phatty mobile where they spoonfed him ebonics daily until he puked :--| 

Seriously though, He is from VA so we have to give him some slack =)


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I thought they must have fed him Brim,,,, as well.
Cuz hes fly like uh motha.


----------



## LionFish (Jul 27, 2005)

I usetacuold fish real pertty. Stack dem fish up like cord wood. Taint had much luck lately. Maybe i need me one of dem dere senamars.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

LMAO......     ....

One of the mo' entertainin' threads .......

So where can I learn ta be a Gansta fisherman.....live by tha GAT,,,fish wit tha GAT...

TAT-TAt-Tat-Tat...that's 
tha sound of my Gat

Izzle on tha fizzle...

listen ta my feesh sizzle


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

> I can read and understand ebonics and all other like/types of jargon.
> He is happy that he has been nominated for angler of the month. He has rose up in the world since he first got here (the board). His confidence is great. He is happy that someone has noticed that he has an innate fishing skill and employs various techniques. He will be willing to share his vast knowledge of bream fishing and the more exotic species. He will help anyone who wants to fill his freezer or fish for the fun of it.


HAA HAA HAA HAA!!  too funny... 

this thread should be move over to the Main section for all to enjoy... 

wait a minute, is this HuskyMD? Trevor this be you?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> LMAO......     ....
> 
> One of the mo' entertainin' threads .......
> 
> ...


 And it only gets funnier!! LMAO


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Yo, Killawheeezy.... sup D-O-dubba-G???? Where you been homeslice? You must be hidin' deep in da hood where they don't even gotz Internet connects. Come to think of it, I bet you been locked in the closet playing the new Fiddy-Cent PS2 game every since it came out?

So you start this grammatically challenged thead and just disappear -- whaddup wi dat??

P.S. Eat some fried chicken and collard greenz for me son...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

DIZZAMN KZ Jus call a brutha out yo!! that was funny as shizz though. we should probably cut the poor dude some slack,I hear the brimz aint been chewin lately! or maybe he's been busy tryin out for the new Outdoor Life channel's show,PIMP MY ROD!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

PIMPMY ROD? Yo, I gots 2 check that out yo. That sounds PHAT!!!! Killawheezy probly been chilling with his dawg... I hear it's a summa dog breed... Ya know.... summa dis, summma dat!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

seems like everybody here has had a few classes in ebonics!!!!yo im out.holla back.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Nooo!.....couldn't be from VA he would of gotten mashed on a long time ago.
( ie.....blatant pysical disrespect,fisticuffs, a swift kick in the a$$) 

Looks like Timmy or Billy-Bob's Pop got a hold of the computer and tried to be cool.--- Dude you suck.

sincerly Deez Nutz!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> always good to hear from freinds,,yall be cool,Drop Duh Bomb Son!!!!,,,R.


Da rhondel is double frontin' a.ka. KillerWhale style.

Get Fish or Die Tryin'.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yo Geeeeeeee, wazzzzzzzzzz up, yall be dissssen da hommie,,,, Geeee waz jus tryn to lay the smack down and yall be all up in the face not given da man his props. Ezzzz up or da man might havta pop a cap to keep his props in da hood....

The really sad thing is I understand what I just said,,, guess I been working around schools to long  and had to many kids threaten me,, guess they get a bit pizzed when I tell them when they get old enough to not have to sit to wizz come back


----------

